# SEMINAR REVIEW - Celebration Florida



## arnisandyz (Jul 14, 2003)

i had the honor of attending the first SamaSama in Celebration Florida hosted by Datu Shashir Inocalla.

The guest instructors for the morning session were Dr Randy Shea (TX) , Roland Rivera (NC), and Ken Smith (IL) with the IMAF. They shared some finer points of Modern Arnis and there individual interpritations of Tapi Tapi as well as personal accounts of philosphy the Professor passed on to them.

After lunch and a session on Hilot and natural healing by Dr Inocalla (Shishir's sister), Raffy Pambuan took the lead, teaching knife transition drills and largo mano stick techniques unique to his family art.

What made this seminar especially rewarding was the representation of various systems coming together for the greater cause of FMA.  Besides Modern Arnis and Pambuan Arnis, also represented were guros from Tacosa Serada, Arnis/Aikido of Orlando, and Filipino Combat Systems.  

The seminar closed with a short update on the state of Arnis in the Philipppines (soon to be declared the national sport) and what effect it will have to us in the US who teach the FMA.  Everybody seemed to have a great time and many numbers were exchanged.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 14, 2003)

:asian:


----------

